# All I want for Christmas...



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Is on page 73, 381 & 400 

Enjoy - Baxter sure did! :thumbup:














































I'm sure I'll love clearing it all up as much as he's enjoyed the old Argos catalogue


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol!  my old dog used to do that with tv mags 

Have fun cleaning :thumbsup: lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow they are fantastic toys, where do you buy them, if I give you lots of money will you get me one? Makes a change from what I let my two chew on. I really miss Mr B up at school


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

BiKERcc said:


> Lol!  my old dog used to do that with tv mags
> 
> Have fun cleaning :thumbsup: lol


:thumbup:

Sweeping brush & dust pan at the ready for the morning! 
x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol looks like he had fun


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Wow they are fantastic toys, where do you buy them, if I give you lots of money will you get me one? Makes a change from what I let my two chew on. I really miss Mr B up at school


:lol:
I'll do you a swap.. argos catalogue for 2 cats? deal?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozb said:


> :lol:
> I'll do you a swap.. argos catalogue for 2 cats? deal?


Excellent, I will bring your cats up to school on monday and you can give me my argos catalogue, Im sure thats what you meant isnt it .


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Lol looks like he had fun


Yup - and he's still having it! Talk about a long lasting toy! 


thedogsmother said:


> Excellent, I will bring your cats up to school on monday and you can give me my argos catalogue, Im sure thats what you meant isnt it .


Absolutely *nods vigorously*
Crikey, the new Argos catalogues are 2 a penny at the moment.. think I could get quite a collection at this rate  
xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, he's got to amuse himself somehow 
That nasty owner won't take him out for a proper walk :lol: :lol:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

rona said:


> Well, he's got to amuse himself somehow
> That nasty owner won't take him out for a proper walk :lol: :lol:


:lol: :scared:
I think that nasty owner is waiting for a visit from the authorities (ya know, those how know best) to ask why they're not taking their poor doggie out for walks every day.

Think the doggie owner may be waiting some time..

And by that time... the said doggie will be on 20/30 minute walks....

x


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

I hate to tell you this, but they don't grow out of it.
Alf still does that given the chance  Big puppy


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

rona said:


> I hate to tell you this, but they don't grow out of it.
> Alf still does that given the chance  Big puppy


I know.... I know.... the GR owners we've met previously said they don't ever grow up - or at least til they turn about 3/4
So, I've a baby/puppy dog for the next 3 years who's not allowed big walks or big plays and barks to be restricted....

Bring. It. On.

These things are sent to test us....................


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My friend has one about the same age as Buster and he's still a big puppy. Unless there's a woman around and then he's perfectly behaved men eh


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

lozb said:


> I know.... I know.... the GR owners we've met previously said they don't ever grow up - or at least til they turn about 3/4
> So, I've a baby/puppy dog for the next 3 years who's not allowed big walks or big plays and barks to be restricted....
> 
> Bring. It. On.
> ...


3/4  Alf is 9 :lol: :lol:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

rona said:


> 3/4  Alf is 9 :lol: :lol:


Rona. do me a favour....... shut up! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

lozb said:


> Rona. do me a favour....... shut up! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

lol, those pics really made me smile, butter wouldn't melt eh


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

The pictures are adorable, very cute Golden Retriever.  I'd hate cleaning up that mess.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

The Mess!









:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But look at that smile how can you stay mad?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The look on his face is amazing, hes definately proud of his work.


----------

